# door sizes



## joshuagriffin656 (12 mo ago)

if you have a 3-0 7-0 door what is the actual height and width i mean is the 3-0 mean 36


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Since we are not permitted d to assist diyers here, why don’t you give a short intro, and tell us if you are professionally employed in the trades


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

what a question though . huge answer . I still stumble on R.O. I never bother to explain swing when ordering a door ,always bring a drawing .


----------



## joshuagriffin656 (12 mo ago)

well technicaly i am an ex contractor in the past i had half a mill dollars in contracts in the trade so i have been once employed professionaly recently ive applied for a material account and are in the process of launching another small business in the trade ive been buying tools i need and thats about it im just a little rusty been out of it for a while but i have been studying cad books thanks


----------



## joshuagriffin656 (12 mo ago)

im an expert ceiling man my weakness is framing demising walls and other various type framing


----------



## joshuagriffin656 (12 mo ago)

im a little inexperienced in commercial framing but i did do a oreilys auto parts a ruby tuesdays a badcock furniture stores etc i contracted under gc also some strip mall units im good at framing regular walls ya know easy stuff so i realized there was alot of straightforward work that i tried to stick to till i learn more


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

When ordering a 3070 36“ x 84“ rough framing would be approximately 2 inches wider and 2 inches taller to allow for insulation and shims!


----------



## joshuagriffin656 (12 mo ago)

awesome man thnk you for that


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

joshuagriffin656 said:


> im a little inexperienced in commercial framing but i did do a oreilys auto parts a ruby tuesdays a badcock furniture stores etc i contracted under gc also some strip mall units im good at framing regular walls ya know easy stuff so i realized there was alot of straightforward work that i tried to stick to till i learn more


So none of those places had doors?


----------



## Mesilla Valley (Jun 10, 2020)

There are regional differences and manufacturers differences. Some manufacturers will add 1/2 for the sweep plus 1 1/4 for the threshold and then 1 “ for the top jamb. Need to check manufacturers specs for rough opening. Some will give you a full 7’ door others will take off an inch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Interior doors I rough frame at 82” high x 38”.

Exterior is same width, but I go 84” high.

I only use pre-hung.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks for the intro by he way. 👍


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

avenge said:


> So none of those places had doors?


No one knows everything, not even me. 😳

I for one am happy to assist fellow tradesmen with questions, even if they seem simple to me.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Agreed; it's all too easy after a decade or three in the trades to forget about all that stuff you didn't know back when you were just getting started. Or had good experience in some facets, but not all.

Far as I'm concerned, there's no good reason to avoid sharing some of that knowledge unless the guy is a direct competitor. Even then, there are times I've done that.

After all, why are we here if not to share knowledge? Unless all you want to do is leech.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

50 years ago 6-10 was std. on on interior. Around here now it's 6-11.
Here door slabs are held at 1 1/2" above rgh floor. Add them up...
1.5+80+.75+.5 ears+.25 clearance = 6-11.
Any less and slabs have to be cut.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Agreed; it's all too easy after a decade or three in the trades to forget about all that stuff you didn't know back when you were just getting started. Or had good experience in some facets, but not all.
> 
> Far as I'm concerned, there's no good reason to avoid sharing some of that knowledge unless the guy is a direct competitor. Even then, there are times I've done that.
> 
> After all, why are we here if not to share knowledge? Unless all you want to do is leech.


I did some flood cut drywall repair a couple months ago, and when it was time to texture, I head over to HD to pickup the texture. DW mud had changed since I've been doing it every day. Ran into one of my buds while I was there and asked him. 
"Hey man, which one of these did we like for texture back in the day, Plus 3? Topping compound?" 
He looked at me funny and said, "No Dude, get the powder in the bag" As soon as he said that I remembered it like it was impossible to forget.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even try to remember, I get it from the manufacturer or I measure.

Different door shops, different doors....


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Big differences on door callout between residential and commercial.

Left hand reverse. Left hand in swing? Right hand out swing. Right hand. If your doing commercial doors you need to have the cheat sheets from the provider. 

But for framing purposes, I used to keep a cheat sheet from the supplier on those as well, for R.O.s




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Way I do it is butt to butt, and which ever arm is the swing. Depending on situation I will custom size the height.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Randy Bush said:


> Way I do it is butt to butt, and which ever arm is the swing. Depending on situation I will custom size the height.


That method will get you in trouble with commercial doors. At least in this region. DAMHIK


----------



## JoeStanton (Sep 24, 2008)

We go 2.5 inches on the width and height, 2 inches on new stuff we frame. We always set front door headers in the floor system as builders always change there mind. Oh it was a 6'8 on the print, I ordered a 7ft er'. Nothing worse the new construction remodeling.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't do commercial. Has always worked. Use to hate that different companies called them different.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I learned the hard way to push headers all the way to the top when we framed walls for standard exterior doors. We had over 50 of them come metal clad fireproof in a hotel we were building. The change happened and was not annotated anywhere until the doors arrived and none of them fit.

They were too tall.

From that day forward I pushed all my headers to the top and framed ladder blocking below so that it could be easily removed and adjusted if such an instance would ever happen again


----------



## StabMasterArs0n (Nov 17, 2020)

wallmaxx said:


> I learned the hard way to push headers all the way to the top when we framed walls for standard exterior doors. We had over 5-0 of them come metal clad fireproof in a hotel we were building. The change happened and was not annotated anywhere until the doors arrived and none of them fit.
> 
> They were too tall.
> 
> From that day forward I pushed all my headers to the top and framed ladder blocking below so that it could be easily removed and adjusted if such an instance would ever happen again


I'm doing this now on all rough openings. Generally a good idea. I'm just butthurt that I didn't think of it first


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Commercial work is different with steel frames I would have to examine it all. Residential as described above. Back to the hinge and the arm you would use to swing the door is the swing you order.

Rough opens 2" all around.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Randy Bush said:


> Way I do it is butt to butt, and which ever arm is the swing.


Randy!


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

reggi said:


> Randy!


What LOL didn't like how I stated that? Put your back to the hinges and swing your arm. Is that more PC. 😉


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

So long as your door doesn't swing both ways, your good.



Randy Bush said:


> What LOL didn't like how I stated that? Put your back to the hinges and swing your arm. Is that more PC. 😉


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

As previously stated, back to hinges, & swing hand to direction of swing.
However...
We found it easier on std interior doors to just face door on hinge side & pick what hand goes on door knob. We found this easier to visualize when spreading out doors from garage delivery, to spotting in rooms.


----------



## danrush (Apr 4, 2017)

Randy Bush said:


> What LOL didn't like how I stated that? Put your back to the hinges and swing your arm. Is that more PC.


Years ago I was taught "ass to the brass". Even less PC.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

danrush said:


> Years ago I was taught "ass to the brass". Even less PC.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Or conversly...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Must have been memorable to keep a match book.....


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Ha!
Been by a few times, never visited (not allowed  ).
Ran a framing crew early 70's & had a Vietnam Marine vet who pretty much grew up at thay bar. His mom was a long time employee there. Claimed he had immumity from std's because of his mom's work. Said he never knew his dad. 9
He also claimed you could get drunk at bar, gamble in basement, & get laid upstsirs!
Area was major mafia district, due to ability to easily pay off public officials...original Sin City!


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Ed Corrigan said:


> So long as your door doesn't swing both ways, your good.


You got something against saloon doors?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

rblakes1 said:


> You got something against saloon doors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Not at all! They're very forgiving when passing through quickly sideways.


I wouldn't want to hurt anyone.🤣🤣


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Ed Corrigan said:


> Not at all! They're very forgiving when passing through quickly sideways.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want to hurt anyone.🤣🤣


Who's the Tusken Raider in your profile pic?


----------



## Ed Corrigan (Jul 18, 2019)

reggi said:


> Who's the Tusken Raider in your profile pic?


I was taking a picture of a guy on Lake Erie fishing little over a year ago, just over my shoulder. Took pic to send to a buddy to tell him the weather is fine, get out there and get them perchlings.

14' boat didn't show up so well but I liked the sky, so I kept it.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

Tom M said:


> Commercial work is different with steel frames I would have to examine it all. Residential as described above. Back to the hinge and the arm you would use to swing the door is the swing you order.
> 
> *Rough opens 2" all around.*


Not if it's a hollow metal knock down frame. 2" in width is fine (38" RO for a 3/0 door) but height is 1-1/2" taller than the door size (7' 1-1/2" for a 7/0 door) The overall height of the frame is 7-2" unless you have a 4" head, then it's 7'4". 

Most commercial 3/0 x 7/0 door slabs will measure 35-5/8" X 83-1/4" on the high side of the door. 

You order a commercial door handing based on swing and type hardware. We have right, left, right hand reverse and left hand reverse. The reverse part is mostly for mortise and/or panic hardware and how the 1-3/4" door is beveled.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

We do right hinge or left hinge at my local lumber yard. If it is a right hinge the knob would be on the left pulling the door toward you and if it is a left hinge the knob would be on the right pulling it toward you.


----------

